# OMG I JUST TESTED TOO EARLY AND GOT BFP!!!!



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

OMG GIRLS I HAD FET LAST WED AFTERNOON AND I WAS VERY NAUGHTY  , AND COULD NOT RESIST AND DID A TEST THIS AFTERNOON,I REALLY EXPECTED IT TO SAY NEG BUT I HAVE A      CANNOT BELIVE IT AT ALL BECAUSE IT HAS SHOWN UP SO EARLY DOES THIS MEAN TWINS AS THEY PUT 2 IN,OH I AM SOO EXCITED BUT PRETTY NERVOUS AT THE SAME TIME DUE TO M/C LAST TIME!!

JUST COULD NOT KEEP IT TO MYSELF..........

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE ELSE XXXXXXXXX KAREN


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

with fet do you not have a hsg shotif not good luck with the bfp!!!!                                     hayley


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

NO I HAD TOTALLY NAT FET,NO PESSARYS NO NOTHING!!


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi I had a fresh ICSI cycle and I had 2 put back on a Friday and I tested positive on the following Friday, also had high beta levels, there was one little bean in there so it doesn't always mean twins.

Good luck and congrats on your PG, if you've had no  HCG jab then it would look like a BFP welldone 

CJ x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd say a huge congratulations were in order!

Take care and well done!

love ally
xxxx


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

congrats!!!! How EXCITING!!


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Congratulations!!

I got a   today too!!!
Hope all goes well for you

Janet xx


----------



## karen112 (Jan 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you too Janet
goodluck with your pregnancy...........


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Karen   sounds like a definite BFP to me xxxxx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

* Karen & Janet on your 

Here's to a happy & healthy 9mths

Love Martine xx*


----------



## natalie83 (May 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Karen & Janet on your BFP's... 

Had my ET yesterday so with a bit of luck and   i'll be joining you soon!!!

Nat xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations.......... wooo hoo! well done!!      
From a fellow Sandgrounder


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Congratulations Karen and Janet on your BFP's         

Siobhan x


----------



## Dif (May 22, 2006)

Karen & Janet,

Well done girls       

I hope you have healthy and happy pregnancies.

Take it easy and milk it for all its worth!!!!

Much love,

Di x


----------



## janetsteps (Mar 8, 2007)

Thankyou everyone for the congratulations!

Got my first morning sickness today but has lasted all day, mouth is constantly that watering way!

Good sign though!

janet x


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

G*R*E*A*T  News on your BFP's Whish you both a Happy 9 Months!!!!

I Know i should't but i did naughty i know    But i tested today i am on day 10 of 2ww and got a faint positive?

Dont know what to think could the HSG injection be the result of that or would it have left my system by now and this is the pg hormone taking over??

I am a 2ww Newbie would love your thoughts xxxx


----------



## Maybemummy (Mar 12, 2007)

Beccimac - don't know but good luck I've blown you 7 lucky bubbles


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

Hi new to site how do i send bubbles? and how do i get tickers and my ivf info on bottom of threads?

Thanks Becci x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Becci

*Underneath the persons bubble count on the left hand side of their post you will see the words "click to blow" - click away hun! On this site bubbles are the currency of love, support and hugs, so you can't give yourself them, but you can blow as many as you like for other people.*

*To put info about yourself in your signature strip:*

Click the profile tab at the top of the page
From the list on the left hand side click "Forum Profile Information"
Scroll down until you come to "Signature"
Insert your text
Scroll to bottom of the page and click "Change Profile"

*For tickers* - you need to go to a website such as www.tickerfactory.com and make your own. You will be given simple instructions, and at the end of it a BB Code. Copy the code and then paste it into your signature.

Hope that makes sense

Love
Tracy
x

/links


----------



## helen316 (Oct 19, 2006)

BecciMac

Just read your post, on my last IUI I tested on day 10 and got a positive. I asked the nurse at the clinic if the HCG injection would have left my system and she said yes. Keep that test and do a test 2 days later and see if the positive line is any stronger. I am keeping everything crossed for you. Fantastic news.

Helen


----------



## BecciMac (May 21, 2007)

THANKS HELEN AND TRACEY XXXX


----------

